# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Bussikuvaajan kuvat

## bussikuvaaja

Kuvia ympäri Suomea http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/bussi...9806221?ref=hl

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kyllä on komeita nämä Kajaaniin tulevat Carrus City L:t.  :Smile:  Meneekö yhdessä kuvassa taustalla näkyvä kumipuskuriton Volvo Carrus City L myös Kajaaniin?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Kyllä on komeita nämä Kajaaniin tulevat Carrus City L:t.  Meneekö yhdessä kuvassa taustalla näkyvä kumipuskuriton Volvo Carrus City L myös Kajaaniin?


Jep niitä Volvo Carrus City L menee 5 kpl ja 4 kpl Scaniaa

----------


## bussikuvaaja

http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Hein%C3%A4kuu/            Muutama Heinäkuinen kuva, erinlaisten kiireitten vuoksi kuvaaminen jäänyt vähiin..

----------


## bussikuvaaja

http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Elokuu/       Elokuun kuvia muutama, sateen vuoksi ei enempää. http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Liiken...6itsij%C3%A4t/  Liikennöitsijät kansioita vähän päivitelty.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Uusia kuvia, Lahden Liikenteen varikolta ja Lehtimäen Varikolta ja lisäksi Jyväskylästä.
http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/E...hden+Liikenne/
http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/E...%A4ki+Nastola/
http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/E...%A4skyl%C3%A4/

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Syyskuisia kuvia :http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Syyskuu/
Kuvia Kajaanista 5.9: http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Syyskuu/Kajaani+5.9/

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Muutama kuva eiliseltä sateseista Lahdesta.  http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Lokakuu/

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Marraskuussakaan ei kertynyt kovin mainittavaa kuvakokoelmaa, jotain tuli kuitenkin: http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Marraskuu/

----------


## bussikuvaaja

2014 Joulukuulta jokunen: http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Joulukuu/

2015
Tammikuu:http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2015/Tammikuu/
Helmikuu: http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2015/Helmikuu/

----------

